# State Finals: Dates 9/11 to 10/2



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I see some have shuffled. As of today, 8/11/11, from the schedule I just printed.

Sunday 9/11 VA
Sunday 9/18 IL
Sunday 9/18 PA
Saturday 9/24 CA
Saturday 9/24 SC Heard there was the 'Top 30' at this one too.
Sunday 9/25 OK
Sunday 9/25 GA
Sunday 9/25 AL This sucks. GA and AL on the same day??? 
Sunday 9/25 MI
Saturday 10/1 AZ
Sunday 10/2 OH
Sunday 10/2 IN 
Sunday 10/2 TN

Alabama should move up to the 18th or back to the 1st so folks could hit SC and GA on the same weekend and not split the competition base in boarding states.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: State Finals*

That does suck that they schedule shows that are only a few hundred miles apart on the same day.

Might make the TN on 10/2 as a spectator depending on where it is.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: State Finals*

It's funny how IL has "State Finals" when the shows are quite few in IL.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: State Finals*

Alabama moved to 10/1. People actually read these posts? 

SO that makes 2 triple point weekends back to back. Placing at least third in all four gets you to finals.


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: State Finals*



AcuraTLSQ said:


> Alabama moved to 10/1. People actually read these posts?
> 
> SO that makes 2 triple point weekends back to back. Placing at least third in all four gets you to finals.


I'm here with you KP.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: State Finals*

I'm here, but up here we only have one State Final for the entire NE.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: State Finals*

I plan on being at AL and TN state finals. Top 30 in SC is very tempting though


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: State Finals*

Thanks to Jonathan getting me fired up again I'm probably gonna try to do something with this stupid Ford one more time since I'm stuck with it and hit AL finals. Not sure if Ill make a run for finals tho cause its a little too late in the game.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: State Finals*

Bump to inform the ones who don't know but wanna go.


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

I missed the Sept. 3rd Iasca Competition in Syracuse, cuz I mixed up the dates. I'd love to take the kids to a show. What type of finals are these?
I'm trying to show them some serious SPL vehicles, some advanced installs, and some professional SQ systems. 

Also, where in PA is the 9/18 show?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

MECA SQ and SPL in Allentown at A&S


----------

